
Ask HN: How to self learn Web Development? - dustinty
Please suggest books, videos, MOOC, tutorials
======
startupdiscuss
So, I think my answer is a little different but: first decide what you mean by
Web Development.

These days it isn't really one thing, but an ecosystem of technologies.

Secondly, inventory what you already know -- and tell us.

Now one has a basis for recommendations.

To put it another way, if I think you are a beginner who knows nothing, I
might recommend the most "mainstream" system. So a nodeJS backend and react
front end, or whatever TIOBE tells me is dominant right now.

I would recommend this even if I don't use it, trusting the crowd to be wiser
than I am.

However, if you told me you have been studying python for 10 years (or however
old python is), and you love it and have it all set up, I might recommend
Django or something.

Once you know what you are learning, there are many (many, many) courses on
almost anything you want to learn.

Even there I would trust to the wisdom of the crowds. The most highly rated
book on Django on Amazon is probably more relevant to what you would do,
probably contains better practices, and is probably won't break compared to
what I happen to have on my shelf that I have read.

Once I do all that, I look at: Udacity, Coursera and EdX to see if they have
the subject I want, and I audit the course. (And in that order). The Udacity
web development courses were, for me, a revelation.

Finally, have a project in mind and use git.

~~~
mtmail
> Secondly, inventory what you already know -- and tell us.

I had a look at the user's previous question. 60 days ago the same question
"Best way to get started with web programming for non-programmers?" so I
figured answering with beginner resources on HTML/CSS/frontend Javascript. At
that stage any structured course + dedication to work through it helps.

------
mtmail
"Web Development 101" (free online course, create account only to track your
progress) [https://www.theodinproject.com/courses/web-
development-101](https://www.theodinproject.com/courses/web-development-101)

"If you are a complete beginner, web development can be challenging — we will
hold your hand and provide enough detail for you to feel comfortable and learn
the topics properly." [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn)

"Want to learn web development but don’t know where to start?"
[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/want-to-learn-web-
developmen...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/want-to-learn-web-development-
but-dont-know-where-to-start-478ed62e0e55) ... which points to the free
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/)

To be honest those are on first Google search result page when searching
"learn web development". They're all high quality.

------
johnnyb00y
I highly recommend Udemy courses like this one [https://www.udemy.com/the-web-
developer-bootcamp/](https://www.udemy.com/the-web-developer-bootcamp/)

It's by far the best in terms of price compared to other websites it explains
enough for you to go out and build stuff on your own. If you need to go more
advanced he has an advanced course, it's how I learned how to code

------
davidbouw
Any recommendations for an outline and/or more substantial
comparing&contrasting of popular back-end frameworks?

